# Wer fährt ein 08er Nerve ES / AM...



## CheckerThePig (16. Februar 2008)

... und kann mir einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über das Bike schreiben?
Tendiere dazu mir ein Nerve AM 06 zuzulegen... Oder sollte es doch besser das ES 08 werden?
Gruß Checker


----------



## braintrust (16. Februar 2008)

naja magste eher luft oder feder-dämpfung anner gabel...die pike is halt bissel wartungsarmer weil keine luft drin ist und bissel robuster als die fox
is quasi geschmackssache, sind beides tolle bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (16. Februar 2008)

ich fahre ein 2008er ES 7.0
Was willste wissen?


----------



## wartool (17. Februar 2008)

fahre ein AM 8.0... was willst de wissen??


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. Februar 2008)

Mich interessiert sowohl beim ES als auch beim AM in erster Linie mal der Rahmen, ist er gut verarbeitet? Wie ist der Lack? Scheint ja ab und an abzublättern? Wie fahren sich Dämpfer und Gabel? War das Setup schnell gefunden? Wie sind die Bremsen? Welchen Eindruck macht der LRS? Wippt die Kiste stark? Wie fährt es sich mit abgesenkter Gabel? Wie ist der Sattel? Wie sind die Fahreigenschaften insgesamt? Warum hast du dich (Cube-XC Comp) für das ES und nicht das AM entschieden? Warum hast du dich (wartool) für das AM und nicht das ES entschieden? Könnt ihr eure Bikes uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, oder gibt's nen Haken den ich wissen müsste?
Danke Checker

ps. kann ich vom Lenker aus die Gabel verstellen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Februar 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> ps. kann ich vom Lenker aus die Gabel verstellen?


Es gibt hierfür keinen Hebel am Lenker, man kann aber bei beiden Gabeln problemlos während der Fahrt an die Gabelkrone runtergreifen u. den Federweg verstellen.


----------



## tom23" (17. Februar 2008)

ja ne , anodisiert ok, nö, kommt drauf an, ja (andere sagen nö), gut bei Talas, kommt auf deinen Arsch an, super, muss cubedingens wissen, auweia wie wärs wenn du dich mal ein bisschen über die sufu einlesen würdest. alles schon tausend mal besprochen...


----------



## wartool (17. Februar 2008)

Mich interessiert sowohl beim ES als auch beim AM in erster Linie mal der Rahmen, ist er gut verarbeitet? <- meiner Meinung nach schon


Wie ist der Lack? <- habe das grün - ist meiner Meinung nach bissl empfindlich - siehe Bilder in meinem Album - eine Ausfahrt (die erste) und schon sah man, wo Züge schleifen :-( habe jetzt zusätzliche Folien gekauft und aufgeklebt.

Scheint ja ab und an abzublättern? <- habe auch eine Stelle, an der ich nicht 100%ig ausschließen kann, dass der Lack an der Stelle durch einen Steinschlag abgeplatzt ist (ca 1 Quadratzentimeter) - es jedoch aussieht, als wäre der Lack "irgendwie" abhanden gekommen

Wie fahren sich Dämpfer und Gabel? <- hatte noch nie vorher ein fully.. evtl sagt da lieber jemand anders was zu

War das Setup schnell gefunden? <- ja.. dank der Hilfe eines Kumpels 

 Wie sind die Bremsen? <- Klasse.. schleifen zar ab und an.. da hört man das berühmte "Klingeln"

 Welchen Eindruck macht der LRS? <- gut... was erwartest Du bei dem Preis?

Wippt die Kiste stark? <- dank Pro Pedal echt kaum... wippt nur, wenn man PP offen hat...

Wie fährt es sich mit abgesenkter Gabel? <- bissl komisches Gefühl, aber zum Klettern unerlässlich

Wie ist der Sattel? <- für meinen dicken Hinter so gut, dass er keine 50 Km drauf war  habe jetzt wieder nen BG Sport 2 drauf (auch wenns optisch nicht sooo der Renner ist)

Wie sind die Fahreigenschaften insgesamt? <- wie gesagt im Verglich zu meinem HT vorher... einfach Klasse.. vor allem bergab / wobei ich durchaus gut damit hochfahen kann - da hatte ich bissl Bedenken, die sich aber nicht bewahrheitet haben 

Warum hast du dich (wartool) für das AM und nicht das ES entschieden? <- weil ich noch nie SRAM hatte und mal Testen wollte.. und weil ich schon immer mal Federlemente von FOX haben wollte!!

Könnt ihr eure Bikes uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, oder gibt's nen Haken den ich wissen müsste? <- einen kleinen Haken: in meinem Fotoalbum findest Du 2 Bilder von Reibstellen, wo sich bei "Wipparbeit" des Hibnterbaus schon auf der ersten Fahrt Züge so an den Rahmen gerieben haben, dass der grüne Lack abgescheuert ist und die Züge auch Reibstellen aufweisen (Jagwire) :-(  / habe das mit zusätzlichen Klarsichtklebern behoben - leider ist das Grün schon weg.. dachte nicht, dass das so schnell geht... 

Aber nicht falsch verstehen.. das ärgert mich persönlich halt bissl wegen den Klebern.. neben denen "serienmäßigen" am Unterrohr und an anderen Reibstellen hätten sie da ruhig auch ab Werk was hinkleben können - also.. Empfehlung an Dich.. Rad bestellen und VOR der ersten Ausfahrt abkleben 

Das Teil macht einfach nen Heidenspaß.. vor allem mir, als HT-Umsteiger 


ps. kann ich vom Lenker aus die Gabel verstellen? <- Nein das ist was für Pussys ;-P


----------



## Shadow84 (17. Februar 2008)

tom23";4491866 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne , anodisiert ok, nö, kommt drauf an, ja (andere sagen nö), gut bei Talas, kommt auf deinen Arsch an, super, muss cubedingens wissen, auweia wie wärs wenn du dich mal ein bisschen über die sufu einlesen würdest. alles schon tausend mal besprochen...



Bitte die auch noch beantwworten, die hast du einafch unter den Tisch fallen lassen:


> Wie sind die Bremsen? Welchen Eindruck macht der LRS? Wippt die Kiste stark? Wie fährt es sich mit abgesenkter Gabel?


  

Aber btt, ich habe ein Nerve ES 8, habe mich dafür wegen der höheren Steifigkeit entschieden und da ich doch ein wenig schwerer bin (110kg). Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich noch so meine Mühe, ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike voll und ganz zufrieden, dei Bremsen sind wie wenn man nen Anker werfen würde, der Lack gewinnt sicher keinen Schönheitswettbewerb, allerdings ist das eloxierte und dann sandgestrahlte Schwarz sicher einer der stabilsten Farbgebeungen welche man an ein Bike packen kann...

Falls du konkrete Fragen hast bitte einfach stellen, aber nicht nochmal eine solche Salve


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. Februar 2008)

Ok, klingt doch alles schon mal ganz gut...
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ab wann das AM6 in Knuckle White verfügbar ist... Bis dahin werd ich mich bei der Konkurrenz umsehen, vielleicht findet sich da auch was feines. Aber im Moment gefällt mir das Nerve AM schon ganz gut...

Danke für eure Infos!


----------



## taunusbiker90 (17. Februar 2008)

ich fahre das am 5.0 und bin einfach nur begeistert!!!das mit dem lack stimmt zwar (ich habe weiss)aber mit abkleben kommt du recht gut mit dem problemchen klar (ich habe es leider nicht gleich gemacht). über die ausstattung braucht man hier bei canyon kaum noch reden: du wirst nichts günstigeres in dieser klasse finden...schau mal was allein das fox federgedönsens kostet, da hast du schon fast das rad. 
aber auch zum fahren kann ich nur sagen top.
erst heute hast mich beim sprung fast hingehauen, irgendwie konnte ich mich noch halten, bin aber volle kanne auf den sattel gedonnert (ohne fully wäre mein arsch schon oft im arsch gewesen) ergebnis: rad is nix passiert, aber der sattel ist einmal um fast 90° zur seite verbogen! das rad schluckt einfach alles (zumindest bis jetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. Februar 2008)

Ich bekomme demnächst auch bald mein AM 5.0 und wollte mich mal für den Tipp bedanken, die Stellen VOR der ersten Fahrt abzukleben. Danke 
@ taunusbiker90 Wie macht sich das Weiß eigentlich in natura? Habe vor langer Zeit bestellt und bin immer noch angetan von dieser Farbe =)


----------



## taunusbiker90 (18. Februar 2008)

sau geil


----------



## DigitalEclipse (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe das AM 6.0 in weiß und bin total begeistert.

Das mit dem Lack kann ich bestätigen, ist bei mir aber nicht so schlimm. Also ich  mein daß ich keine cm²-großen Abplatzer habe. Werde aber ebenfalls den Tipp mit dem Abkleben beherzigen.

Von dem Fahrwerk bin ich hellauf begeistert. Das arbeitet wirklich sehr gut. Daß das mit dem ProPedal so gut funktioniert, hätt ich nicht gedacht. Da wippt wirklich so gut wie garnichts. Mit einem Hardtail kann man das natürlich nicht vergleichen.
Wobei ich sagen muss, das dies mein erstes Fully ist und ich mich fahrwerkstechnisch dem Wartool anschließe.
Richtiges Setup wird sich schon im Lauf der Zeit finden.

Meine Bremsen "Klingeln" auch, aber das ist normal. Sie tun das auch nur auf Asphalt (Stollen+Asphalt=Schwingungen --> Klingeln).

Sattel ist eine individuelle Sache. Ich komm mit meinem klar. Aber sobald das erste mal die Nudel eingeschlafen ist fliegt er runter! 

Entschieden habe ich mich dafür weil:
ES gibts nicht in weiß, wollte es aber in weiß.
AM hat FOX komplett, auch das hat mir zugesagt.
AM ist etwas leichter.
Das Stabilitätsplus vom ES-Fahrwerk brauch ich nicht, weil ich ein Fliegengewicht bin und auch kein Hardcore-Endurist.

Ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen, schönes Spielzeug. 

Noch etwas am Rande:
Hatte meins Anfang Januar bestellt und in der Bestätigung stand "Montagetermin: KW14 (Anfang April)".  
Eine Woche später bekam ich eine E-Mail von Canyon in der stand: "Die Ware hat soeben das Lager verlassen." oder so ähnlich. Somit hatte ich es dann doch schon Ende Januar und muss nun doch nicht so lange warten.    
Danke Canyon  

Gruß, Mathias


----------



## waldhaur (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit letzter Woche ein Canyon Nerve ES 8.0

Bike o.k. , aber Bremsanlage na ja......

Heute habe ich versucht die Bremsanlage einzufahren. Ist ne Formula "The one" verbaut, vorne und hinten 203 er Scheiben. In diverses Internetseiten wird sie als top-Bremse verkauft, aber ich bin da spektisch.

Obwohl ich sie sauber zentriert habe, bekomme ich das "klingeln" nicht weg. Ca. 20 km Fahrt und 40- 50 Bremsungen. Muss sich das System noch einschwingen, oder vibrieren 203 er Bremsen einfach so stark. Da würde ich definitiv davon abraten, da die Bremse eine verdammt hohe Verzögerung hat, fast schon zu viel und das Klingeln für diese Preisklasse nicht akzeptabel ist.

Da hier fette Stollenreifen verbaut sind, habe ich keine Lösung bis jezt gefunden, den Abstand der Bremsbeläge zu den Scheiben zu vergrößern, um das Klingeln wegzubekommen.

mfg waldhaur


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2008)

Bei JEDEM Scheibenbremsmodell gibt's Schleifprobleme...

--> erst mal 100-200km einfahren und dann ggf. Bremssattel nochmal justieren. Wie dies geht, findet sich über die Suchfunktion.


----------



## taunusbiker90 (19. Februar 2008)

das klingeln hat wenig mit der scheibengrösse zu tun, es ist konstuktionsbedingt einfach normal, legt sich allerdings mit der zeit (20km um ne bremsanlage wirklich zu beurteilen halte ich für kaffeesatzleserei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox36 (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

War bei mir dass gleiche Spiel.

Jetzt Funtioniert wie erwartet.

Mfg.


----------



## daviDH90 (20. Februar 2008)

_"Noch etwas am Rande:
Hatte meins Anfang Januar bestellt und in der Bestätigung stand "Montagetermin: KW14 (Anfang April)".
Eine Woche später bekam ich eine E-Mail von Canyon in der stand: "Die Ware hat soeben das Lager verlassen." oder so ähnlich. Somit hatte ich es dann doch schon Ende Januar und muss nun doch nicht so lange warten. "_

Du Glücklicher, aber irgendwie ist das unfair. Ich habe auch anfang/mitte Januar bestellt. "Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 15" und der Termin ist bis heute geblieben. Komisch irgendwie......Im Wartezimmer bekommen andere ich bikes  (anders model) bis zu 13Wochen vorher. Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich meins bekommme. Länger als KW 15 warte ich nicht, schließlich ist das ja schon mitte April -.-


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. Februar 2008)

daviDH90 schrieb:


> _"Noch etwas am Rande:
> Hatte meins Anfang Januar bestellt und in der Bestätigung stand "Montagetermin: KW14 (Anfang April)".
> Eine Woche später bekam ich eine E-Mail von Canyon in der stand: "Die Ware hat soeben das Lager verlassen." oder so ähnlich. Somit hatte ich es dann doch schon Ende Januar und muss nun doch nicht so lange warten. "_
> 
> Du Glücklicher, aber irgendwie ist das unfair. Ich habe auch anfang/mitte Januar bestellt. "Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 15" und der Termin ist bis heute geblieben. Komisch irgendwie......Im Wartezimmer bekommen andere ich bikes  (anders model) bis zu 13Wochen vorher. Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich meins bekommme. Länger als KW 15 warte ich nicht, schließlich ist das ja schon mitte April -.-



Stimmt schon, ich habe mein AM 5.0 eine halbe Stunde nachdem die HP online gekommen ist bestellt. Als Montagetermin wurde mir KW 6/7 gesagt. Anfang Januar wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Fahrrad KW 4 fertig sein wird und ich Ende Januar auf alle Fälle damit rechnen kann. Letztens einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass es leider erst KW 10/11 wird. Andere haben ihr AM 5.0 vor mir bekommen obwohl sie nach mir bestellt haben. Aber was soll's, ist ja schon KW 8


----------



## BadeInsel (20. Februar 2008)

was haben denn die bei canyon  für ein system?
würfeln die?

_daviDH90_=ich...war ausversehen noch als jemand anders eingeloggt^^ (ein freund von mir)


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. Februar 2008)

Bei dem AM 5.0 gab es Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens eines Herstellers eine Komponente (Der am Telefon wusste nicht welche) deshalb haben sie die anderen Modelle vorgeschoben. Sollen ja nicht warten bis die fehlenden Teile kommen=)


----------



## DigitalEclipse (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Da hab ich ja was angerichtet, indem ich euch von meinem Lieferglück erzählt habe. Meine Vermutung:
Canyon baut Expressbikes auf. Ich denke mal, das sie grad ein passendes in der Ecke stehen hatten, das sie mir dann geschickt hatten. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.
Die Lieferzeiten sind deswegen so hoch, weil der Bekanntheitsgrad enorm wächst. Alle wollen auf einmal nur noch Canyon's, hab jedenfalls das Gefühl daß das so ist.
Alle Biker in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis die mein Bike bis jetzt gesehen haben wollen es auch.
Potentielle Neukunden für Canyon, würd ich sagen.
@Canyon: Hab Werbung für euch gemacht. Was krieg ich dafür?  

Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Glück und das ihr nicht noch länger warten müsst.


----------



## BadeInsel (20. Februar 2008)

gerade gesehen! Nerve AM 6 in Gr. S und M als Expressbike 
wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## CheckerThePig (20. Februar 2008)

BadeInsel schrieb:


> gerade gesehen! Nerve AM 6 in Gr. S und M als Expressbike
> wie geil ist das denn?



mal sehen wans in "L" dann soweit ist....


----------



## BadeInsel (20. Februar 2008)

sicher auch bald. ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## taunusbiker90 (20. Februar 2008)

ich habs im november bestellt und mitte januar bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (21. Februar 2008)

Habe seit einer Woche ein AM 7.0 und bin nach den anfänglichen Problemen mit den Bremsen rundum zufrieden.  Es ist wirklich ein klasse Bike das jede Menge Fahrspaß bringt.  Ich habe auch schon eine längere Tour gefahren und bin erstaunt, wie gut(schnell) man damit auch auf Normalwegen unterwegs ist. Im Gelände und auf Trails ist es sowieso Spitzenklasse. Meinem geliebten XC Hardtail trauere ich nicht mehr hinterher.

Freu dich auch dein AM!


----------



## CheckerThePig (24. Februar 2008)

weiß jemand, ob Fox bei den 08er Gabeln den Gabelhom verstärkt hat, so, dass das hier mehrfach beschriebene Knacken nun nicht mehr auftaucht?


----------



## wekomuc (24. Februar 2008)

ob die gabel verstärkt wurde kann ich nicht sagen.  aber meine knackt nicht.


----------



## p_cycle (25. Februar 2008)

false alarm


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Februar 2008)

It's 190mm, as being identificable here.


----------



## p_cycle (25. Februar 2008)

thought so, just wasn't sure it was refering to eye to eye
thanks


----------



## BadeInsel (28. Februar 2008)

so jetzt habe ich vor 2 tagen auch endlich mein Am6 bekommen 

Vor paar tagen war hier die rede von einer stelle, die man unbedingt vor der ersten fahrt abkleben solllte. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es hier auch ein bild von dieser stelle gab. nur leider kann ich das bild nicht mehr finden bzw dieses bild gibt es irgendwie nicht mehr?
Eine Seite zurück steht nur noch:

"Ich bekomme demnächst auch bald mein AM 5.0 und wollte mich mal für den Tipp bedanken, die Stellen VOR der ersten Fahrt abzukleben. Danke"

Kann einer vllt wieder das Bild reinstellen?oder mir sagen wo die stelle ist 
Dankeschön


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Februar 2008)

Steuerrohr links und rechts wo eventuell die Züge scheuern.


----------



## BadeInsel (28. Februar 2008)

dankeschön  habe gerade geschaut. dort ist schon eine folie drauf.
aber ich glaube es war damals von einer anderen stelle die rede. hinten beim dämpfer...? -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich bin der, der sich bedankt hat. Es handelt sich um die Stellen unter dem Sattel wo die Leitungen entlang gehen. Diese Folie soll ziemlich dünn sein. Viel Spaß mit deinem Canyon


----------



## wartool (28. Februar 2008)

bei mir in der bildergalerie findest Du die Bilder der Scheuerstellen.. und diese sind nichtnur am steuerrohr.. sondern auch am Sitzrohr-Oberrohr


----------



## taunusbiker90 (28. Februar 2008)

jep am oberrohr, da wo die züge verlegt sind, viel wichtiger sind allerdings, insbesondere bei abfahren beidseitige kettenstrebenschützer.
grüsse björn


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Februar 2008)

was meinst du mit beidseitigem kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## taunusbiker90 (29. Februar 2008)

die dinger aus neopren sind super, sehen dazu auch noch gut aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. März 2008)

ich meinte, was du mit beidseitig meinst  ich habe auch einen aus neopren an der kettenstrebe. der geht da halt drum rum. aber was ist ein beidseitiger kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. März 2008)

Dass er auf der Seite, ohne Kette auch einen dran macht. Also ein "Bremsenstrebenschutz"


----------



## taunusbiker90 (1. März 2008)

rischtisch


----------



## Didi123 (1. März 2008)

Und wozu?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. März 2008)

das frage ich mich auch. dann kann ich ja gleich den ganzen rahmen in neopren wickeln


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

Ist das Canyon ES 7.0 ein Allmountain oder ein Enduro?Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Peter K (2. März 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> Mich interessiert sowohl beim ES als auch beim AM in erster Linie mal der Rahmen, ist er gut verarbeitet? Wie ist der Lack? Scheint ja ab und an abzublättern? Wie fahren sich Dämpfer und Gabel? War das Setup schnell gefunden? Wie sind die Bremsen? Welchen Eindruck macht der LRS? Wippt die Kiste stark? Wie fährt es sich mit abgesenkter Gabel? Wie ist der Sattel? Wie sind die Fahreigenschaften insgesamt? Warum hast du dich (Cube-XC Comp) für das ES und nicht das AM entschieden? Warum hast du dich (wartool) für das AM und nicht das ES entschieden? Könnt ihr eure Bikes uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, oder gibt's nen Haken den ich wissen müsste?
> Danke Checker
> 
> ps. kann ich vom Lenker aus die Gabel verstellen?




Solltest du Bedenken wegen des Lacks/der Pulverung haben, nimm einen eloxierten Rahmen. Fahre selbst ein ES und die Federung war einfach einzustellen. Das Rad kann ich ohne Einschränkung weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Peter K (2. März 2008)

taunusbiker90 schrieb:


> das klingeln hat wenig mit der scheibengrösse zu tun, es ist konstuktionsbedingt einfach normal, legt sich allerdings mit der zeit (20km um ne bremsanlage wirklich zu beurteilen halte ich für kaffeesatzleserei)




Stimmt. Das Klingenl habe ich manchmal auch an meiner K24 (ES9.0), jedoch nur kurz, meistens, wenn ich um ne Ecke gefahren bin. Sonst bremst die Anlage prima. An meinem HT fahre ich eine Avid Juicy 7 mit 160er Scheiben V/H und selbst die hör ich ab und an mal ganz kurz (die vordere), obwohl akkurat justiert. Also wenn einen das stört, darf er keine Disc montieren.


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. März 2008)

Hat mal wer die Tage bei Canyon nachgefragt obs das AM 6 und das 7er in absehbarer Zeit als Expressbike in L (weiß) geben wird?


----------



## AndyStolze (20. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich wollte mal fragen, warum ihr euch für das AM 7.0 bzw. das AM 6.0 entschieden habt.

Die beiden Bikes unterscheiden sich ja nur in den verbauten Naben, oder? (Abgesehen von Sattel und Lenker)

Diese 200, sind die denn überhaupt gerechtfertigt?

Gibt es sonst etwas gegen die Bikes zu sagen?

Danke,
Andy


----------



## CheckerThePig (21. März 2008)

Das beste Preis-Leistung Verhältnis hat das Nerve AM 6. 
Beide Bikes unterscheiden sich in Ritzelpaket, Nabe, Sattel und Lenker sowie 200g ;-)
Du musst den Preisunterschied viel mehr als Expresszuschlag sehen. AM 6 kommt, wenn du es diese Woche bestellt hättest, in KW 29/30, das AM 7 voraussichtlich in KW 15/16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (21. März 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> Das beste Preis-Leistung Verhältnis hat das Nerve AM 6.
> Beide Bikes unterscheiden sich in Ritzelpaket, Nabe, Sattel und Lenker sowie 200g ;-)
> Du musst den Preisunterschied viel mehr als Expresszuschlag sehen. AM 6 kommt, wenn du es diese Woche bestellt hättest, in KW 29/30, das AM 7 voraussichtlich in KW 15/16



Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Das ist Mitte JULI?


----------



## Tintin33 (21. März 2008)

Wenn du es evtl schneller willst, im Outlet gibts ein ES 6.0 von 2007 für 1499 Euro.

Das entspricht dem AM 6.0 2008.

Sers


----------



## CheckerThePig (21. März 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Das ist Mitte JULI?



zumindest gilt dies für die Kombi "L" - "weiß"


----------



## AndyStolze (21. März 2008)

Ok, danke!
Weiß hat ja glaube ich sowieso eine längere Lieferzeit, oder?

Weiss jemand was: Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 Black, Größe M?


----------



## bertoni (21. März 2008)

War gestern in Koblenz - habe die gleiche Auskunft bekommen. Lieferzeit für AM 6.0 (weiß oder schwarz) ist Juli 2008!
Das AM 7.0 sei zur Zeit in drei Wochen zu haben. Auskunft war für Größe M.


----------



## taunusbiker90 (21. März 2008)

das ist schon dufte auch wenns geile bikes sind!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (22. März 2008)

Canyon hat im Moment mit die höchste Nachfrage von sämtlichen Fahrradherstellern. Also habt etwas Nachsicht mit den Jungs, ich denke die haben wirklich viel zu tun.
Schaut doch mal bei den Expressbikes auf der Homepage (http://www.canyon.com/service/expressbikes.html). Das ändert sich ab und zu. Vielleicht ist was für euch dabei.

Ach ja.
AM 6.0 uneingeschränkt zu Empfehlen. Bei voller Federwegsausnutzung macht es kurz "RRRRRT", weil ab ca. 135mm der hintere Reifen an der Schaltzugaufnahme streift.
Manche Leute hier im Forum stören sich daran, ich nicht. Weil wenn man ständig 140mm ausnutzt, sollte man ein Torque nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## AndyStolze (22. März 2008)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> AM 6.0 uneingeschränkt zu Empfehlen. Bei voller Federwegsausnutzung macht es kurz "RRRRRT", weil ab ca. 135mm der hintere Reifen an der Schaltzugaufnahme streift.



Meinst du jetzt uneingeschränkt oder eingeschränkt? 

Und das Problem müsste dann ja nicht nur beim AM 6.0 auftauchen, sondern bei der ganzen AM-Reihe, oder irre ich hier?
Sollte sowas dann aber nicht der "MountainBike" aufgefallen sein, so die doch das AM 8.0 zum Testsieger gekürt haben?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. März 2008)

Das liegt daran, dass die seit diesem Jahr 2,4" Reifen nehmen. Beim ES wird es genauso sein. Um es zu vermeiden kann meinen einen kleineren Reifen aufziehen. Ich habe auch das AM und bin begeistert, auch wenn ich erst ein kleine Runde gedreht habe. Ob das nur bei den kleineren Modellen so ist, weis ich jetzt nicht. Zu dem Thema gibt es einen eigenen Thread, wo sich auch ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter zu Wort gemeldet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigRouven (22. März 2008)

Der Big Betty vom Torque sieht geil aus in 2,4, wird der nicht mehr passen?
Ist schon extrem breit.

cya


----------



## braintrust (22. März 2008)

big betty passt ins ES/AM jedenfalls in die alten ESX und ES  müsste also gehen


----------



## BigRouven (22. März 2008)

Geil, dieser Reifen sieht soooo "fett" aus ;-)


----------



## sebot.rlp (22. März 2008)

Ich fahre auf meinem ES 8.0 vorne den 2.5 Highroller und hinten den 2.5 Minion. Beide sind von den Abmessungen mit dem Big Betty vergleichbar, da Schwalbe breiter baut.
Habe bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit streifen an der Schaltzugaufnahme gehabt. 

Selbst wenn etwas bei jemanden ab 135 mm streift. Diesen Federweg erreicht man i.d.R nur in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde.


----------



## dzsonhee (24. März 2008)

Hello!

Sorry for English, but I can't speak German.

Could you tell me what's the difference between an ordinary Fox RP23 and a Fox RP23 with Big Air Chamber?

Does it give me the chance to ride the bike with lesser air pressure in the shock or what?

thx


----------



## Canyon-Paul (24. März 2008)

Hi, you're right,with the Big Airchamber you can ride with lesser pressure. So the shock is lineare (i hope it's the same meaning like in german =) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2008)

I wouldn't be certain, whether there's a causality between the size of the air chamber and the linearity or progressitivity of a damper... (but I don't know exactly either)

But there's definitely an advantage of big-chamber-dampers: due to the lower pressure needed, the danger of seal malfunction is lower.


----------



## dzsonhee (24. März 2008)

Thank you for the responses. So I thought it well.

One more question:
How much do you inflate your Big Air Chamber shock? (i know, i should experiement with pressure and measure tha sag)

180 psi for 88Kgs isn't too much?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

@ AndyStolze
Ich meinte "UN"eingeschränkt, denn ich schrieb zum "RRRRT":


DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> ...
> Manche Leute hier im Forum stören sich daran, ich nicht.
> ...




Ich denke auch das das Poblem bei der gasamten ES/AM-Reihe auftritt. Aber ich würde es nicht "Problem" nennen. Da es ja nur für ganz kurze Zeit "RRRRT" macht, wie Canyon-Paul schon schrieb.
Ich denke auch das alle Rahmengrößen betroffen sind, da der Hinterbau identisch ist.
Das hier ist der Thread, falls es jmd interessiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321237

So, tschüss und
Gruß


----------



## taunusbiker90 (25. März 2008)

dzsonhee schrieb:


> Thank you for the responses. So I thought it well.
> 
> One more question:
> How much do you inflate your Big Air Chamber shock? (i know, i should experiement with pressure and measure tha sag)
> ...



 my weight is about 86 kilograms and i need about 15 bar in that schock (then do i have got the right sag)...fox just need quite much pressure


----------



## AndyStolze (25. März 2008)

taunusbiker90 schrieb:


> my weight is about 86 kilograms and i need about 15 bar in that schock (then do i have got the right sag)...fox just need quite much pressure



And 180 psi would be 12.5 bar!
15 bar are about 215 psi.


----------



## CheckerThePig (8. April 2008)

Erster Minuspunkt für Canyon!
In meiner Hinterradbremse ist Luft. Muss mehrfach pumpen bis sich Druck aufbaut. Schicken die mir ein Entlüftungskit zu wenn ich nachfrage?


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> Erster Minuspunkt für Canyon!


Oder für dich.

(falls du über-Kopf die Bremse gezogen haben solltest...)


Ad Entlüftungskit: wirst du wohl kaufen müssen, aber fragen kostet ja nix...


----------



## CheckerThePig (8. April 2008)

über Kopf?


----------



## AndyStolze (9. April 2008)

Mir fällt spontan auch keine Idee ein, wann das der Fall sein sollte  

Andere Frage: Hast du wie wartool mal geschrieben hatte irgendwelche Stellen am Rahmen mit Schutzfolie beklebt wegen scheuernden Zügen?

Ist bei dir schon von Canyon ne Schutzfolie am Unterrohr drauf gemacht worden? Ist ein Kettenschutz dabei?

Meins kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen!

Thx, Andy


----------



## Nerve77 (9. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan auch keine Idee ein, wann das der Fall sein sollte
> 
> Andere Frage: Hast du wie wartool mal geschrieben hatte irgendwelche Stellen am Rahmen mit Schutzfolie beklebt wegen scheuernden Zügen?
> 
> ...



Also bei mir sind am Unterrohr, an wichtigen Stellen wo Züge scheuern könnten Schutzfolien aufgeklebt worden. Kettenschutz ist auch mitverarbeitet worden. 

Grüße Nerve77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (11. April 2008)

Hab heute Morgen mal die erste Runde mit dem Nerve AM 7 gedreht. Leider bin ich im Moment etwas angeschlagen und konnte die Kiste nicht auf Herz und Nieren testen. Aber der VorlÃ¤ufige Eindruck war um es klar auf den Punkt zu bringen: âGEIL!â Ich sitz klasse drauf. Der Lenker kommt wahrscheinlich runter, der ist mir nen Tick zu breit. Die Juicy beiÃt ordentlich zu. Die Talas arbeitet sauber, obwohl sie noch gar nicht richtig eingefahren wurde. Die Ringle-Naben Knattern fast schon im HÃ¼gistil. Was mich fertig gemacht hat waren die Sram-Trigger. Verzweifelt haben die Zeigefinger auf der Suche nach XT ins leere gegriffen. Die Reifen sind fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack etwas zu breit. Oben am Hinterbau hat es 8mm Luft zwischen Schwinge und Reifen. Einmal im Matsch gefahren und alles schÃ¤lt sich an der Schwinge ab. Wahrscheinlich tausch ich die gegen was harmloseres aus. 
Alles in allem aber ein super Raderl. 
Ich hab mir nun 1,4m x 0,2m Klebefolie zugelegt und werde jetzt mal meinen Rahmen an den Schalt und BremszÃ¼gen komplett abkleben...


----------



## MasterAss (11. April 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> Der Lenker kommt wahrscheinlich runter, der ist mir nen Tick zu breit.



Den kannste aber auch kürzen, ist wahrscheinlich billiger als nen kürzeren zu kaufen. Außerdem ist ein breiter Länger besser, du wirst dich schon dran gewöhnen und die Vorzüge zu schätzen wissen


----------



## CheckerThePig (11. April 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Den kannste aber auch kürzen, ist wahrscheinlich billiger als nen kürzeren zu kaufen. Außerdem ist ein breiter Länger besser, du wirst dich schon dran gewöhnen und die Vorzüge zu schätzen wissen




ist auch irgendwie der Winkel in dem ich den Lenker umfassen muss. Hatte das 1. Mal Schmerzen nach dem Biken in den Handballen...


----------



## MasterAss (11. April 2008)

Das kann aber widerum vllt auch an den Griffen liegen. Da musste einfach mal experimentieren...


----------



## lugggas (11. April 2008)

Hallo!

wollte mir das am 7.0 kaufen.

nun stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, ob in S oder M.

Laut internet S, aber das "Programm" scheint mir irgendwie sehr nach der schrittlänge zu gehen. ( geb ich statt 78 79 ein, wird mir M empfohlen)

Meine Daten:

Schrittlänge: 78
Torso:          64
Schulterbreite:40
Armlänge:      65
Körpergröße: 175

Danke für eure Tipps/ Erfahrungen


Lucas


----------



## AndyStolze (11. April 2008)

Was sagt denn das Programm, wenn du die Sitzposition änderst? (Rechts unten?)

Generell heisst es doch: Wenn man zw. 2 Rahmen steckt, dann nimmst man den kleineren als sportlicher Fahrer und den größeren als Tourenfahrer!


----------



## lugggas (11. April 2008)

sitzposition ändert nichts.

ich denke für ein handliches AM wäre S vll schon sinnvoller, oder?


----------



## andy01 (11. April 2008)

@Lucas,

also meine Daten sind fast gleich mit deinen, und ich habe das AM7.0 in der Größe M. Wirkt zwar am Anfang etwas groß man gewöhnt sich aber daran!

Ich meiner Ansicht nach ist das M durch den sehr breiten Lenker handlicher als das S.

Gruß andy


----------



## CheckerThePig (13. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen (ohne auf die Sufu hinzuweisen) wo ich das Fox-Öl günstigst und schnellst möglich herbekommen kann, und wie das Öl überhaupt heißt. Möchte, statt mit Brunox, die Standrohre künftig mit Foxöl pflegen.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDiesfoerg (20. Mai 2008)

sorry für die Anfänger-Frage, aber  
warum habt ihr euch alle das AM 7.0 zugelegt und nicht das ES 8.0?????
Ich hab mir jetzt viel im Forum durchgelesen und bin zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen.

Unterschiede:
AM 7.0
- Schaltung SRAM
- Gabel Fox
- 200g leichter
ES 8.0
- Schaltung Shimano XT
- Gabel RS Pike

Fox vs. Pike:
- Fox wartungsintensiver, kostet mehr im Unterhalt (Was heißt das, schneller verschleiß?), dafür leichter ...
- Pike kann man komplett blockieren, da Feder-Dämpfung, Fox nur halb wegen Luft Dämpfung (was bedeutet das beim fahren?)

Wo liegt der unterschied der beiden im Fahrgefühl? Kann ich mit der einen mehr Jumpen mit der anderen dafür besser bergauf?

SRAM vs. Shimano
- von der Qualität tut sich da nicht viel, es ist jediglich das Fahrgefühl, bei Shimano kommen die gänge sanfter/leichter
- SRAM nur über Daumen schaltbar?

 - Rahmen ist gleich (kein Auswahlkriterium)
 - Geo ist gleich (kein Auswahlkriterium)


Es wird allgemein gesagt, dass das AM 7.0 mehr auf Touren ausgelegt ist, liegt das dann nur an der Gabel und Gewicht?
Kann man das pauschalisieren in dem man sagt (eigene Kondition ausgelschlossen), mit dem AM 7.0 schaff ich 150 km mit dem ES 8.0 nur 100km. 
WIe sieht das beim klettern aus? liegt das auch nur an der Gabel? 
Tut sich da bei den beiden Rädern viel?

Kann man eigentlich mit solcher art Bikes noch gut Straße fahren? Wegen Alltagstauglichkeit etc.


Uhhh Fragenkatalog, ich wäre froh wenn sich einer bzw. so viele wie möglich dem annehmen. Das sind so die fragen die mir auf der Seele liegen und die nach ungefähr 10 h Forums lesen noch nicht beantwortet sind.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## AndyStolze (20. Mai 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> sorry fÃ¼r die AnfÃ¤nger-Frage, aber
> warum habt ihr euch alle das AM 7.0 zugelegt und nicht das ES 8.0?????
> Ich hab mir jetzt viel im Forum durchgelesen und bin zu folgenden SchlÃ¼ssen gekommen.
> 
> ...



SchÃ¶ne Auflistung!  



MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Fox vs. Pike:
> - Fox wartungsintensiver, kostet mehr im Unterhalt (Was heiÃt das, schneller verschleiÃ?), dafÃ¼r leichter ...
> - Pike kann man komplett blockieren, da Feder-DÃ¤mpfung, Fox nur halb wegen Luft DÃ¤mpfung (was bedeutet das beim fahren?)



Also soweit ich weiss, ist das mit dem Unterschiedlichen Unterhalt nur ein GerÃ¼cht.
Bei RockShox verliert man auch die Garantie, wenn man die Gabel nicht von einen authorisierten HÃ¤ndler warten lÃ¤sst.
Dabei liegen die Wartungskosten glaube ich so 10 â¬ auseinander.

AuÃerdem wÃ¼rdest du deine Garantie eh um maximal ein Jahr verlÃ¤ngern. Entweder irre ich mich, oder nach 2 Jahren ist eh Schluss.

Ich werde den Service jedenfalls nicht machen lassen. Das sind ja fast 200 â¬ fÃ¼r Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer!
Was ich wahrscheinlich machen werde: Selber das Ãl nach der Saison wechseln und ggf. Dichtungen austauschen. Ich denke das bekomm ich hin. Und habe nur Materialkosten!

Hinzukommt: Wieviel wiegst du? Ggf. musst du nÃ¤mlich noch ne andere Feder fÃ¼r die Pike kaufen... bzw. OptiTune bei Canyon als Service kaufen!

Wegen Blockieren: Wann braucht man das nochmal? Ich nutze es nie.
Aber klÃ¤r mich ggf. auf! 



MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Wo liegt der unterschied der beiden im FahrgefÃ¼hl? Kann ich mit der einen mehr Jumpen mit der anderen dafÃ¼r besser bergauf?



Dazu kann ich nichts direkt sagen, da ich den Vergleich nicht gemacht habe. Aber ich bin mit der Fox durchaus zufrieden.
hmm... Jumpen ist glaub ich sollte mit dem Bike eh nicht so extrem gemacht werden....



MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> SRAM vs. Shimano
> - von der QualitÃ¤t tut sich da nicht viel, es ist jediglich das FahrgefÃ¼hl, bei Shimano kommen die gÃ¤nge sanfter/leichter
> - SRAM nur Ã¼ber Daumen schaltbar?



An meinem geklauten Radon bin ich Shimano XT gefahren, am Canyon jetzt SRAM.
Und ja, XT schaltet weicher, aber genau das finde ich schlechter. SRAM schaltet schÃ¶n knackig.
Und der Vorteil durch diese Shadow Technik finde ich auch marginal. So ein Ast findet den Weg immer zum Schaltwerk. Vorallem von unten... da hilft dir der Rahmen oben auch nicht als Schutz.



MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> - Rahmen ist gleich (kein Auswahlkriterium)
> - Geo ist gleich (kein Auswahlkriterium)
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, du kommst mit dem ES 8.0 nur 42 km weit.  

Naja, also beide Gabeln sind absenkbar, daher geben die sich von der Klettereigenschaft nichts.

Aber das AM ist natÃ¼rlich fast 1 kg leichter. Daher wÃ¼rde ich es als agiler einschÃ¤tzen.
Wie kommst du eigentlich auf nur 200g !?


*Wie sieht es denn mit der Lieferzeit der beiden aus, schonmal da Gedanken gemacht?*


----------



## MasterAss (20. Mai 2008)

Weil alle Fox geil sind  

Für mich viel das AM von vornehinein weg aus dem Fox Grund. Ich steh auf Stahlfeder(habe jetzt ne Lyrik statt der Pike) und Shimano! Das hat nix mit Gewicht zu tun (wiege 75kg) sondern mit der reinen Performance. Magazine schreiben viel, aber in Wahrheit ist da imho ein klarer Unterschied spürbar.

Im Endeffekt ist es somit Geschmackssache, aber meiner Meinung nach sind alle Luftgabeln nicht optimal einzustellen und irgendwie nicht so prickelnd wenn es rau wird. Speziell von der Fox, besonders von der 36, war ich nach intensiver Probefaht enttäuscht.

Zu deinen Fragen:
- SRAM nur über Daumen schaltbar -> für mich KO-Kriterium, schalte gerne mit Zeigefinger
- Shimano schaltet gefühlt weicher, SRAM knackiger ->Geschmackssache
- beide Gabeln können mittels Druckstufe komplett blockiert werden, das hat nix mit Feder oder Luft zu tun
- zur Wartung müssen beide Gabeln wenn du die Garantie aufrechterhalten willst, Fox ist da nur minimal teurer -> hartnäckiges Forumsgerücht
- Performance der Gabeln -> Imho Stahlfeder klar besser
- Vorteil Talas: schnelleres Absenken | Vorteil Pike: stufenloses Absenken und Steckachse
- Dämpfer: Der RP machte mir einen überdämpften Eindruck, der Monarch spricht da sensibler an.

Jetzt mal ehrlich, der Gewichtsunterschied ist eigentlich egal. Mit beiden Bikes kommste hcoh und wieder runter. Wenn dir beim Hochfahren die Zeit wichtig sein sollte, sind beides die falschen Beikes.

Die Agilität spielt sich hauptsächlich in deinen Beinen ab. Wenn dir das 1kg wichtig ist, geh einfach mal vorher ordentlich auf den Schacht


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (20. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Hinzukommt: Wieviel wiegst du? Ggf. musst du nämlich noch ne andere Feder für die Pike kaufen... bzw. OptiTune bei Canyon als Service kaufen!
> 
> Wegen Blockieren: Wann braucht man das nochmal? Ich nutze es nie.
> Aber klär mich ggf. auf!
> ...



Erst einmal vielen dank für die schnellen antworten... 

ALso ich wiege immer so um die 85 kg. Wie würde es da mit der >Feder ausssehen?
Und naja ich dachte, das blockieren braucht man beim Bergauffahren, da man sonst die gesamte Kraft in die Gabel tritt.

Deiner ironischen Antwort auf die Frage nach den km die man fahren entnehme ich, dass sich da nicht viel tut 
bei den 200g hab ich mich verlesen 

Und lieferzeiten sind glaube ich beim Es 8.0 geringer, ist auch unter den Expressbikes zu finden ...


----------



## Calli Potter (20. Mai 2008)

Viel ist auch die eigene Erfahrung und das eigne Empfinden gefragt. Habe mich auch für das Nerv AM 7.0 entschieden muss aber leider bis zur KW29 noch warten. Aber die Zeit geht bestimmt schnell vorbei (hoffe ich mal)

Fahre z.Z ein Cannondale M600 und ich kann euch sagen wie sehr ich mich da aufs neue Bike freuen werde 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie teuer der Sattel ist der beim 7.0 verbaut ist?? Weil ich wollte meinen eigentlich gegen einen anderen Tauschen??? Weil unter 
Selle Italia SLK Special Edition finde ich nichts genaueres


----------



## andy01 (20. Mai 2008)

@MrDiesfoerg,

deswegen bietet ja canyon auch zwei verschiedene modelle an mit dem gleichen rahmen!

Der eine isst halt gern schnitzel und der andere kotelett´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (20. Mai 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen dank für die schnellen antworten...
> 
> ALso ich wiege immer so um die 85 kg. Wie würde es da mit der >Feder ausssehen?
> Und naja ich dachte, das blockieren braucht man beim Bergauffahren, da man sonst die gesamte Kraft in die Gabel tritt.
> ...



Also das mit der Reichweite ist glaube ich auch eine falsch gestellte Frage... ich weisst nicht, kann man da überhaupt Aussagen treffen?

Wie weit wohnst du denn von Koblenz weg, vielleicht wäre es ja das beste die beiden Räder probezufahren? Aber naja, wahrscheinlich wirst du bei einer Parkplatzrunde das nciht so merken...

Wegen der Feder weiss ich nicht genau, aber da kann dir sicherlich Canyon weiterhelfen, was für eine Feder standardmäßig eingebaut ist.
Hier im Forum steht's sicher auch! (--> Wartezimmer?)


Im Endeffekt wird die Entscheidung wahrscheinlich schwer, oder?

Hast du denn bereits ein MTB? Wenn ja, was fährst du? Weisst du denn  was du dann fahren willst?
Vielleicht brauchst du ja auch ein ganz anderes Bike, wenn du hier was von Sprüngen erzählst?


----------



## andy01 (20. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie teuer der Sattel ist der beim 7.0 verbaut ist?? Weil ich wollte meinen eigentlich gegen einen anderen Tauschen??? Weil unter
> Selle Italia SLK Special Edition finde ich nichts genaueres



  Also ich habe ihn fÃ¼r 69,90â¬ gefunden !


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (20. Mai 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt ein etwas älteres Focus Hardtail. Und seit einiger Zeit habe ich halt das Trail fahren für mich entdeckt, mit nen paar Wurzelsprüngen etc. und das wollte ich auch ausbauen. Aber vorwiegend eben Trails und Touren.
Nur hab ich schnell gemerkt das ich mit dem Focus nicht allzuviel reißen kann.
Als ich mich hier schlau gemacht habe, musste ich feststellen, dass man nicht einfach zum Händler gehen kann und mit nem rad wieder rauskommt  
Und naja es dauert eben seine Zeit bis man sich da so ein bisschen eingearbeitet hat und es bleiben halt doch immer blöde Fragen übrig ...
Bis nach Koblenz sind es schon 150 km von mir aus, aber das hätte ich vorher eh gemacht. Auch wegen der beiden Schlatungen, die ich ausprobieren wollte.
Wie sieht das denn jetzt mit dem blockieren der Gabel aus? Hatte ich mich da geirrt? Kommt man dadurch nicht besser bergauf?

Zur Zeit tendiere ich mehr zum ES 8.0 spricht mich zurzeit mehr an. Größten bedenken hab ich wie gesagt auch wegen der Alltagstauglichtkeit, STraße fahrn etc., weil es ja als Endurobike beschrieben wird...
Naja mal schaun, muss sowieso noch nen bissel sparen 

Vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## MasterAss (21. Mai 2008)

Leute, das sind Marketinghülsen!

Das einzige was das ES zum einem "Enduro" macht ggü. dem AM ist die andere Gabel in Verbindung mit Steckachse. (steifer)

Wenn du bisher Hardtail gefahren bist und jetzt das "Trailsurfen" entdeckt hast, dann fahr bitte vorher unbedingt Probe. Es ist nicht so, dass du ein neues Bike hast und du auf einmal alles kannst. Das Gefühl mit nem 140mm Fully zu fahren wird ein Unterschied sein. Vllt. ist sogar eher das XC was für dich...

150km sind keine Distanz, ab ins Auto und auf nach Canyon!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Mai 2008)

Habe ein XC und ein AM (ES HS, aber ist ein AM Aufbau).

Der Unterschied für MICH ist so gering, das ich das XC verkaufen werde.
D.h. runter machts ne Stange mehr Spaß und hoch schränkt es mich nur minimal ein (die absenkbare Gabel hilft sogar manchmal eher).

ABER: Vor kurzen ist ein Freund und potentieller Käufer das erste mal mit einem Fully (dem XC) gefahren, er hat eine CC HT Kiste.

Er tat sich auch Runter schwerer als gedacht. Das Fahrverhalten ist nunmal eine ganz andere Sache. Man muss sich damit vertraut machen. Die Federung muss passend eingestellt sein sonst verschenkt man viel Möglichkeiten.

Für das erste mal Fully bzw. MTB ist mal aus meiner Sicht auf dem XC gut aufgehoben.

Es gibt viel Möglichkeiten und ermöglicht einem Fahrtechnik zu lernen.

Bis man ein AM oder gar ein ES oder erst recht ein Torque ausreizt vergeht ne Weile. Außer man pussied rum, geht Eisdielensürfen oder spielt Alpha.

PS: Ein Fox braucht leider ein paar 100km in gescheitem Einsatz bis sie richtig smooth läuft. Habe ich jetzt schon mehr als einmal festgestellt. Deswegen entsteht bei Fox der Eindruck der schlechten Performance, wenn man auf nem neuen Rad sitzt.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Mai 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ihn für 69,90 gefunden !




Danke, weil den Sattel werde ich dann verkaufen wenn ich das Bike habe


----------



## AndyStolze (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn du eh noch sparen willst, dann solltest du vielleicht Herbst abwarten, wo es dann im Outlet die Bikes billiger gibt!


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Mai 2008)

Mit wem hast du es jetzt???


----------



## AndyStolze (21. Mai 2008)

... geredet?  



MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Naja mal schaun, muss sowieso noch nen bissel sparen :


----------



## docdre (22. Mai 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass die seit diesem Jahr 2,4" Reifen nehmen. Beim ES wird es genauso sein. Um es zu vermeiden kann meinen einen kleineren Reifen aufziehen. Ich habe auch das AM und bin begeistert, auch wenn ich erst ein kleine Runde gedreht habe. Ob das nur bei den kleineren Modellen so ist, weis ich jetzt nicht. Zu dem Thema gibt es einen eigenen Thread, wo sich auch ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter zu Wort gemeldet hat.


Hi,

kurze frage: welche rahmengröße und schrittlänge hast du ?

lg

docdre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. Mai 2008)

docdre schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze frage: welche rahmengröße und schrittlänge hast du ?
> 
> ...



Hi, mit meiner Schrittlänge von 86/87 cm stand ich zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen. Habe deswegen den kleineren (L) gewählt, da kleinere Rahmen wendiger sein sollen.


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Mai 2008)

Ich stand zwischen M und L, habe mich aber für den M Rahmen entschieden. Der L Rahmen war ja die letzte Zeit beim 7.0 ausverkauft gewesen und nun ist er ja wieder online.


----------



## simdiem (22. Mai 2008)

hey jungs

ich hab auch ein Problem mit der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe.

SchrittlÃ¤nge 80 cm.
KÃ¶rperlÃ¤nge 145 cm
ArmlÃ¤nge 61 cm.
GEsamtgrÃ¶Ãe 176 cm.

Laut dem Rahmengeometrie PDF das hier im Forum rumschwirrt sollte ich ein Oberrohr von 59 cm haben. 
Das wÃ¤re mit M ja prima getroffen, was mir jedoch sorgen macht ist die Ã¼berstandshÃ¶he. Hab da ein bissle Angst um meine ..na ihr wisst was ich meine ^^.

Gibts hier jemanden mit Ã¤hnlichen KÃ¶rpermaÃen der mir seine Erfahrungen schildern kann.

Ah noch was. Es ist mein erstes MTB.  Ich bin bisher nur in SÃ¼dtirol und im Schwarzwald gefahren mit einem Hardtail was geliehen war (700 â¬ Preisliga).

Was hÃ¤lt das AM aus??? vorallem wie stabil ist der Rahmen. Hab vor auch mal Treppen zu fahren bzw zu springen...

GruÃ Simon


----------



## docdre (22. Mai 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Hi, mit meiner Schrittlänge von 86/87 cm stand ich zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen. Habe deswegen den kleineren (L) gewählt, da kleinere Rahmen wendiger sein sollen.



Meintest Du evtl. M ?


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Mai 2008)

Also das hier waren meine Maße

179cm groß
82cm Schrittlänge
66cm Torso
64cm Arme
49cm Schultern

Also ich habe die Daten hier /www.canyon.com/tools/pps.htm genommen und ich brauche auch einen M Rahmen. Ein bissel mehr und dann hätte ich zwischen M und L gehangen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. Mai 2008)

docdre schrieb:


> Meintest Du evtl. M ?



Nee  habe relativ lange Arme, deshalb stand ich zwischen L und XL


----------



## pokerjoe (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

der Thread trifft sich ja gut!
Überleg mir auch schon seit ner Weile, 
mein HT gegen ein Canyon auszutauschen!
Nur meine Zweifel liegen halt an der Stabilität!
Hatte schon mal vor 4 Jahren ein Fully (Einlenker)
aber das hatte mir einfach zuviel seitlich Bewegung.
In den Zeitschiften liest man aber immer wieder, 
von der hervorragenden Tretlagersteifigkeit des AM/ES.
Möchte aber bevor ich mir ein Canyon anschaffe, gern mal ein
AM oder ES probefahren.
Nur bei mir in der Nähe gibt es leider keinen Event, wo man dies könnte :-(
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit, dass sich hier jemand vom Forum 
bereiterklären würde?!?
Ich wohne 80km südlich von München, in Prien am Chiemsee!
Also falls jemand hier in der Nähe ein AM/ES in der Größe L oder XL hat, wäre das SUPER!


----------



## docdre (22. Mai 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Nee  habe relativ lange Arme, deshalb stand ich zwischen L und XL



He he, cool  

Ich denke, daß ich auch mit L richtig liege


----------



## scoobydo (23. Mai 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Der Unterschied für MICH ist so gering, das ich das XC verkaufen werde.
> D.h. runter machts ne Stange mehr Spaß und hoch schränkt es mich nur minimal ein (die absenkbare Gabel hilft sogar manchmal eher.



Kannst du mir sagen in was vor einem Gelände du überwiegend fährst und wie lange deine Touren so sind.Ich habe mir das XC6.0 bestellt bekomm aber das Gefühl nicht los dass ich doch lieber noch auf das AM7.0 umsteigen sollte solange es noch verfügbar ist.Ich war gestern mit dem HT auf dem Schauinsland,da sind die Kollegen mit den Enduros auf dem Gipfel gestanden-jetzt weiss ich warum.Mich hat´s  beim DH dermaßen zusammengestaucht,da hab ich ein weiteres mal an´s AM gedacht.Der Uphill gehört aber auch dazu:23km,ca 1000-1200hm in 2,5Std wo bestimmt das XC punktet.Irgenwie hab ich Angst nacher das falsche Bike für 2000 in der Garage stehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinen "jungen" Kollegen (25 zu 36) unterwegs bin und die mir dann immer mit mehr Druck in den Pedalen und ihren CC Schleudern davon ziehen denke ich mir: "Ich bin zu alt für den Scheiß." 

Oben warten sie dann immer total ausgepowerd von ihren Brunftspielchen auf mich um dann beim runter fahren die Kriese zu kriegen. 

So nun die richtige Antwort:

Hier fahre ich fast ausschließlich Waldautobahnen hoch, ab und an auch mal Trails, wenn grad in die Richtung passt.

Runter gehts hier zwar nur 150m am Stück aber es finden sich schnelle und flowige sowie auch leicht verblockte Trails.

Ab und an haben hier auch ein paar FR-ler ein paar Bäume quer gezogen und Sprünge angehäuft. So lange das nicht ins Flat geht und nicht über nen halben Meter (ich denke ein Meter ist nicht dabei) hinaus nehme ich die mit.

Prinzipiell schau ich nicht auf die Uhr. Ich will fit bleiben und Spaß haben.

Hier bin ich immer rund 1,5-2h bei knapp 400-500hm unterwegs (Abendrunde). Sind dann so 30-40km. Je nach Lust und Laune. Am WE oder auf Tour werden es gerne 60-80km und 1000-1500hm. Manchmal gehts nebenan in die Pfald oder die Vogesen, dann gibts noch ein paar hm mehr.

Am Gardasee zerr ich mich aber auch gerne auf den Tremalzo 2000hm hoch (ob vorne über Schotter oder hinten über Asphalt) oder erfreue mich an den stetig steiler werdenden Rampen zum Altisimmo (mit samt den 300hm Tragen am Ende.)

Dafür darf man sich dann den 601er runter stürzen.

Fazit: Wenn du hoch schnell sein willst, ist das XC wohl die bessere Wahl. Ich hab ja z.Zz. noch beides und muss auch dem XC super Downhill Qualitäten bestätigen. Letztes Jahr war ich ja mit der Kiste am See.
Wenn du bei hochfahren die Uhr nicht im Blick hast, gönn die den Spaß des AMs.


----------



## scoobydo (24. Mai 2008)

Danke fÃ¼r deine Antwort.Ich denke ich bleib beim XC und kauf mir fÃ¼r die 300 â¬ die ich mir zum AM spare lieber ein GPS-GerÃ¤t.Wir haben uns gestern Nacht dermaÃen im Wald verfahren daÃ ich erst um 0.30 Uhr mit 60 km und ettlichen Hm in den Beinen zu Hause war.


----------



## mweis (24. Mai 2008)

rentiert sich der aufpreis vom AM 7 auf das AM 8?


----------



## Laface (25. Mai 2008)

Hi Simon, 
fahre seit diesem Jahr ein Nerve AM 7.0. Meine Maße stimmen fast mit deinen überein und ich habe das Bike in Größe M bestellt. VOLL ZUFRIEDEN UND PA?T WIE ANGEGOSSEN...

Bye


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2008)

@Laface

Danke für deine Antwort.   Für was benutzt du dein AM? Also was ist dein Einsatzbereich?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Laface (26. Mai 2008)

hi, 
du kannst es für fast alles benutzen. war letztens am gardasee, über berg und tal, mit "brutalen" steigungen(jedenfalls für mich) und geilen abfahften , sogar neben den hauptstrecken. war alles dabei(felsen, riesenwurzel, schotter etc.)...
jedoch benutze ich in bikeparks ein anderes bike, das um etliches besser zuhandhaben ist, besonders wenn du sprünge ab 10 m aufwärts machen willst, solltest du lieber nicht zum am greifen. da eignet sich schon die tourque serie besser dafür. 
außerdem hat die am serie eine relativ sehr gute ausstattung, die dir bestimmt freude machen wird;-)...
ich habe mich für am entschieden, da es doch bisschen leichter ist als die es-reihe. 
ich hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner entscheidung helfen.

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mweis (26. Mai 2008)

ich schwanke zwischen dem AM 8.0 und dem Radon QLT Race 8.0...bietet es mehr?


----------



## AndyStolze (26. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass das QLT Race eben ein Marathon Fully ist.

Vielleicht meinst du die Stage Reihe? Die wären eher Allmountain!

Ich glaube beide sind vergleichbar, jedoch hat das Stage "nur" 125 mm Federweg hinten.


----------



## mweis (26. Mai 2008)

nene ich meinte schon das QLT 

nur bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, aber ich werde wohl keine rennen oder gar marathon fahren...ich möchte spaß beim biken haben und das querfeldein, ist da das AM das richtige für mich...???


----------



## DigitalEclipse (26. Mai 2008)

mweis schrieb:


> ...ich möchte spaß beim biken haben und das querfeldein, ist da das AM das richtige für mich...???



Hallo.

Meine Meinung: Auf jeden Fall!
Bin bis jetzt jeden Berg hoch gekommen und auch super wieder runter.
Macht einfach einen riesen Spaß, damit zu fahren.


----------



## mweis (26. Mai 2008)

gibts kritikpunkte am AM8?


----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2008)

mweis schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Das AM macht richtig Spaß!!!


----------



## grusel07 (27. Mai 2008)

Sooo jetzt brauch ich als Neuling auch mal einen Rat von euch...

... mein letztes Bike war ein HT von Raleigh... hab letzte Woche bei Canyon das AM 7.0 geordert, Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW29... ich überlege jetzt doch evtl. auf das ES 8.0 zu wechseln, Preis ist ja gleich, Ausstattung bei beiden hab ich nix zu meckern, das ES 8.0 würde mir eben auch ein stück besser in grün gefallen und wäre eher verfügbar...das ES scheint ja mehr auf den enduro einsatz ausgelegt zu sein als das AM ... das Problem ist das ich noch nicht genau weiss was ich alles so fahren möchte bzw. kann da ich hier in der Gegend (Heidelberg - Odenwald) erst seit einem Jahr wohne und ich daher nicht weiss was der Odenwald an Potenzial alles so bereit hält, ich denke das die beiden bikes sich im Einsatzgebiet nicht viel nehmen ausser eben das dass ES vielleicht nen tick besser bei hartem gelände sowie mal ab und zu bei sprüngen abschneiden dürfte... und da wollt ich eigentlich nach bissl training schon hin, was mich beim ES stört: es wiegt satte 900g mehr, da ich früher auch Touren von 100km gefahren bin (die Hälfte davon im Wald, Berg und Tal) hab ich bissl schiss das die 900g mir da auf dem Gebiet im Weg stehen.

Was meint ihr dazu? Fallen die 900g arg ins Gewicht wenns mal ne Std. nur Bergauf geht oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? Und was würdet ihr dann für eins nehmen?

mfg grusel07


----------



## benne1989 (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich glaub um das AM Fully mit SprÃ¼ngen kaputt zu bekommen muss man echt schon einiges drauf haben. Ich war mit meinem Bulls Hardtail fÃ¼r 800â¬ auch schon mehrmals im Bikepark aber da ist nichts dran passiert und ich wiege knapp 85kg. HÃ¶chstens die LaufrÃ¤der leiden, aber ich glaube die, die am AM 7.0 verbaut sind werden zum Teil auch an Enduro Bikes verbaut. Ich werd mir Ende des Sommers wenn ich die Kohle zusammen hab aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das AM 7.0 bestellen.


----------



## mweis (29. Mai 2008)

lohnt sich die wartezeit? wollte eign nen AM 8 bestellen, aber aufgrund der wartezeit ziehe ich alternativen wie radon Stage in betracht...


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2008)

Ja, das warten lohnt sich, wenn du dir die Zeit anderweitig vertreiben kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

Aus dem Grund fahre ich immer noch mit meinem Cannondale M600 alle Pädcha hier bei uns in der Gegend und da ist dann die Freude noch größer, wenn das neue Spielzeug endlich in der 28 bzw 29 KW meins ist !!


----------



## MTBnoob (29. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand nen Gefallen tun, und vllt. messen wie lang der Syntace F119 am AM 6.0 (RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M) ist?
Hab gesehen, dass der in der kÃ¼rzesten Variante 75mm lang ist, was vllt. noch ging, wenn ein lÃ¤ngerer montiert ist werde ich aber wohl tauschen mÃ¼ssen.
WeiÃ jemand wo ich den Ã¼brigen F119 am Besten verkaufen kann, und ob ich da genug fÃ¼r z.B. einen Truvativ Hussefelt (20â¬) zusammenkriege?


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2008)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Gefallen tun, und vllt. messen wie lang der Syntace F119 am AM 6.0 (Rahmengröße M) ist?
> Hab gesehen, dass der in der kürzesten Variante 75mm lang ist, was vllt. noch ging, wenn ein längerer montiert ist werde ich aber wohl tauschen müssen.
> Weiß jemand wo ich den übrigen F119 am Besten verkaufen kann, und ob ich da genug für z.B. einen Truvativ Hussefelt (20) zusammenkriege?



Hi!
Nur so als Anmerkung:
Der Hussefelt ist sicher ein schöner Vorbau, aber ich finde der sieht nur bei einer DC gut aus. Bei einer einfachen Fox wirkt der bestimmt zu klobig.


----------



## MTBnoob (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,
erstmal danke fÃ¼r die Antwort.
Ich weiÃ halt nicht wieviel man fÃ¼r den "alten" Vorbau kriegt, da ich mit dem AM 6.0 mein Budget schon ordentlich ausgreizt habe, habe aber mal geschaut, Syntace scheint ja schon sehr hochwertig zu sein, der F119 kostet neu bei Hibike ja 79â¬ (!), wahrscheinlich nehme ich mir dann einen Spank, die sind etwas schlanker, und die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2008)

@MTBnoob: Pack das letzte Geld besser in eine XT-Kassette. Da haste mehr von.


----------



## BadeInsel (29. Mai 2008)

@simdiem
ich bin gut 2cm kleiner als du und habe auch M. Am anfang  kam mir die Oberrohrhöhe doch arg hoch vor. aber mittlerweile, 2Monate später habe ich mich daran gewöhnt. und alles passt bestens   bestell dir auf keinen fall ein S! Wie gesagt bei mir passt das M bestens - bei dir dann perfekt! 

Der Einsatzbereich bei mir ist eigentlich überall. Flowige Trails, kleine Sprünge, verbockte wege....steile trails up und down. Touren fahren, Downhill fahren...kleine Kicker....ach eigentlich alles außer vllt Bikepark.


----------



## MTBnoob (29. Mai 2008)

@chaz, wenn ich den Syntace für 80 loskrieg, reichts sogar für XT-kASSette und husseefelt  Ich will en Vorbau primär um den etwas zu großen Rahmen (wachse noch, brauch für M aber noch ein paar cm), und um leichter in den Manual zu kommen.


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (12. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ist das Problem bekannt ? Kann dies repariert werden? Geht es auf garantie?

JO:

Ich hab jetzt seit 4-5 Wochen mein Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 womit ich bis vor ner woche eigentlich zufrieden war....jetzt vergangene Woche wollte ich meine Gabel bei ner Tour absenken. Ich drehe also auf 120mm ---> die gabel geht maximal 1 cm runter.....da hab ich versucht auf 100mm abzusenken--> es tat sich garnichts. Drei Tage später viel der Lockout Komplett aus. jetz sind noch mal 5 tage um ich warte auf den rückholschein von Canyon und mittlerweile geht die gabel net mal mehr 1cm rein...ich versuchs machmal weil die gabel in meinem zimmer rumsteht. joa, ausgebaut ist sie seit einer Woche und wartet ier auf den Rückholschein.

Gute nacht,

Patrick


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (12. August 2008)

ES Handelt sich um eine  FOX Talas 32er RL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSB77 (12. August 2008)

In wievielen Threads willst Du die Frage denn noch stellen? Einmal reicht. Die Leute hier sind doch nicht behindert...


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (12. August 2008)

guter mann weil ich sos chenll wie möglich noch ne anteort bracuh weil ich  am donnerstag in den urlaub fliege^^


----------



## HSB77 (13. August 2008)

Dann ruf bei Canyon an und nerv nicht überall mit Deinen Postings. Leute, die in einem Forum lesen sehen, wenn ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wurde. Das muss man dann nicht zig mal wiederholen. Einfach mal mitdenken...


----------



## Canyon.Patrick (13. August 2008)

ach meinsch ich hab nicht angerufen???die wissen aber nichts die leute vn der canyon servis-und werstattshotline.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. August 2008)

meinste die leute hier wissen mehr?


----------



## HSB77 (13. August 2008)

Canyon.Patrick schrieb:


> ach meinsch ich hab nicht angerufen???die wissen aber nichts die leute vn der canyon servis-und werstattshotline.



Vielleicht solltest Du auch erstmal Deine Rechtschreibschwäche in den Griff bekommen oder beim Logopäden vorsprechen. Kein Wunder, dass Dich bei Canyon keine Sau versteht...

Mal im Ernst: Wenn die Gabel im Arsch ist, dann schick sie ein und gut ist. Oder was sollen die Leute hier per Ferndiagnose mehr helfen können wie die Leute bei Canyon. Und da hilft es eben auch nicht, den ganzen Schrott 10 mal hier im Forum zu posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

